# Son's First Blue Cat



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I took my son out for some "fun" fishing this morning. He ended up catching his first Blue Cat. Sometimes I have a hard time telling a young Blue from a Channel, so If I'm wrong, let me know.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the fish regardless of the species.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

mellon i beleive thats a channel rounded anal fin blues are straight congrat to the boy tho


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome catch young man!!!!


----------

